
Ask HN: Conference video overview platform? - cyphix1
Is there any conference videos overview platform? I like to watch conference videos about any IT related topics to increase my knowledge. Right now it&#x27;s quite hard to find these, as I would need to keep out for conferences and then check if they&#x27;ve published any videos. Is there any platform that would take this from me and lists those videos?
======
s16h
Check out [https://highlight.app/](https://highlight.app/)

